
Yes, http://lamborghini/ is a valid URL - eddyg
https://www.lamborghini.com/en-en/
======
enz
Well, it resolves but there is no A or AAAA record:

    
    
        $ dig lamborghini
            ...
        ;; QUESTION SECTION:
        ;lamborghini.	IN	A
    
        ;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
        lamborghini.  768  IN  SOA  a0.nic.lamborghini. noc.afilias-nst.info. 1000002525 10800  3600 2764800 900

------
pdog
Link: [http://lamborghini/](http://lamborghini/)

~~~
sp332
Firefox gives me a _Server not found_ error (using my work DNS). But if I "dig
@8.8.8.8 lamborghini" I get a response. Looks like it's still propagating?

Here's a twitter account that alerts you to new TLDs:
[https://twitter.com/newgTLDannounce](https://twitter.com/newgTLDannounce)

~~~
Piskvorrr
Or perhaps the DNS server you are using has an overly strict idea of what a
valid domain name is.

~~~
sp332
You're right, I'm getting SERVFAIL instead of NXDOMAIN. For another example
[https://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/lamborghini](https://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/lamborghini)
rejects the domain without actually checking.

------
eddyg
_Note that I was unable to submit the actual one-word gTLD URL to HN, so I
used the .com..._

------
jayxac
Firefox works for me but not chrome or IE

